# Diarrhea in the morning. Please help.



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

So for the past week I've been dealing with diarrhea again. Except its only happening in the mornings, like clockwork. Between about 11am and noon. I dont know what to do. I've tried eating breakfast to see if that helps. It doesn't. I've tried not eating breakfast. It doesn't seem to matter. At this point I'm going to give up my reguilar coffee and buy decaf. I love coffee in the morning but I can't seem to link these bouts of diarrhea in the morning to anything else. Is this usual with IBS? Having diarrhea at a certain time of day. Before it used to be random and happen any time of day. Should i be concerned about this change?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Many, many , many IBS D'ers have morning problems.... you are VERY far from alone.


> Should i be concerned about this change?


 Nah.. I wouldn't be.Try taking an imodium WITH your evening meal and see if that helps your mornings. Use an antigas product with it if you get the cramping that can sometimes happen with imodium. AND/ORUse Calcium Carbonate supplements with your meals.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah I would not be concerned.


----------



## joy_badtummy (Jan 18, 2012)

having diarrhea in the morning is very common. my suggestion is, if you really want to drink your coffee, you should wake up extra early, get ready , drink your coffee and prepare yourself to use the restroom for a good hour or so. thats what i usually do. and then i drink a ton of water and take my anti diarrhea medicine. Works everytime!


----------



## Bedebill (Jan 19, 2012)

windemere said:


> So for the past week I've been dealing with diarrhea again. Except its only happening in the mornings, like clockwork. Between about 11am and noon. I dont know what to do. I've tried eating breakfast to see if that helps. It doesn't. I've tried not eating breakfast. It doesn't seem to matter. At this point I'm going to give up my reguilar coffee and buy decaf. I love coffee in the morning but I can't seem to link these bouts of diarrhea in the morning to anything else. Is this usual with IBS? Having diarrhea at a certain time of day. Before it used to be random and happen any time of day. Should i be concerned about this change?


Hi I used to suffer the same , I have discovered recently that my 5 yr problem was down to HISTAMINE INTOLERANCE . Here is my posts from this site http://www.allergyuk.org/fs_histamine.aspx . The list of foods to avoid is on there.Hello just discovered the HIT thing , I have been suffering with grumbling sore guts and sore tender sinsus's and head aches for more than I care to remember, I thought it was down to middle age and too much abuse.So I have stopped booze , toms , mushrooms, bananas, chicken ,fish , cheese etc etc and will do the high vit C thing . Glad to have found the site and will keep you posted on my progress . I read today that NAC increases Histamine . I was taking it to reduce acetaldehyde as I thought that may have been the problem ? its a maze out there re what to do? I was guessing ! lol . The Drs put me on some pills for my guts 6 yrs ago they did nothing so I stopped them and just put up with it .Hopefully now things will get better. I am sure I am on the right road now as the head aches would come after certain foods , the ones high in Histamine.Thanks for the excellent work you have put in to help others on here , you know who you are.I also read today that codeine increases histamine which I use to take for my headaches ! it didn't actually work just made it a bit less miserable. Cheers for now BillI posted that a while ago and have gone on to improve , sore guts have nearly gone , I am less windy and less hungary , it really feels like I have found the soln. GLA


----------



## Ed Barker (Feb 13, 2005)

I would love to hear from men with this condition or a wife of a guy with ibs for support with hubby.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Hmmm. That histamine reaction info is very interesting. Thanks for the link.


----------

